
The Disruption of Bronze - mbrubeck
http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2011/02/02/the-disruption-of-bronze/
======
atgm
This is an amazingly well-written article/blog post and I enjoyed reading it.
I'd never really stopped to consider what went into the passing of an Age.

------
SudarshanP
Someday we will nostalgically recollect the silicon age :)

